# Found NPA Helmet NYC



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

Hi All,
Not sure if I picked the right area to post this so open to suggestions. I rescued a pigeon several years ago & remembered how great everyone was on this site. Anyways, I've been feeding a feral group outside my window on fire escape/balcony for few years. About 5-6 days ago a gorgeous helmet appeared with the group and I posted his band # on 911 pigeon alert. Today I contacted the group he is from, who spoke with this bird's owner. I was so depressed and disappointed by what I was told. I was initially so excited to have found owner and apparently he is a "wealthy breeder in Long Island who has about 200 birds and doesn't know who he gave this one to, and doesn't think it is worth driving in to the city to get him!" He didn't even try to talk to me directly or ask if anyone was headed that way. Jerk. They suggested I post him on the 911 page as free or give him to a pet store!! What is wrong with people? I guess I incorrectly assumed that people had show/racing pigeons because they loved the birds...for this guy it sounds like he's into the awards or trophies. Trying to catch pigeon...he goes into cat carrier but when I try to close door he runs out. He is very active, cute and healthy, with dark gray helmet & tail feathers. Band is NPA NSC 7 06 441 and he's from the Nassau-Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club. A nice man named Ray took my call and then spoke to owner himself. I want him to go to a good home with other helmets (would he/she even mate with other breeds?) Gotten a little attached but with 3 cats, plus no injuries so he should be able to fly/mate/be part of a flock. Sorry to long...any advice?? Gave him wild bird seed, water, grit and will try to contain him but with my 3 cats, don't want him contained indoors for long! Would consider taking him to rehabilitator/ sanctuary upstate that I took our other little rescuee to, but his are ferals and I read it's not safe if they stand out among their flock...very stark white body. Help! He shows up every day like clockwork so feel sure he will be back for food daily. 
thanks, amy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Amy, I saw your report come across 911 Pigeon Alert. Deone as you know picked up your case. Sorry to hear about the owner. MOST of us DO care about our birds and would get that one even if it wasn't ours just to make sure it was safe. But it's the same all over the world. There's always those few that just "don't get it" Just wanted to tell you to hold tight a couple of days and see if you get any responses here to adopt the bird. Any way that you can post a picture? As far as letting the bird go to the sanctuary, I don't THINK it would be any trouble having a helmet in with "regular" pigeons, but hopefully someone will be on later to confirm that. All the birds would have to figure out the "pecking order" but that would happen with any new bird introduced to a new flock. Anyway, hang in there and lets see what happens.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Amy,
Thanks for caring about this bird. Just to let you know, he doesn't have to be placed with other helmets to be happy. A pigeon of the opposite sex, no matter what breed, will look just fine. Believe me!! Wish you could see the crew out in the horse barn/rescue barn. I have some of the goofiest mixes you can imagine. Birds pair up, raise one clutch, then and eggs after that are replaced with wooden ones. I don't mind my "muttlies" They are some of the prettiest and sweetest birds I have. If you were closer, I'd come collect up your bird and bring him here to live, and it's too hot to ship the poor thing.
Daryl
Sure hope someone steps in and takes care of this bird. He deserves a safe home.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*amy goossens*

Thanks guys...that's why I love this site...everyone seems to be like-minded and really love the birds and believe they have value in their own right. I will be patient. He seems pretty happy in the interim. He sits on my balcony all day and eats/naps and I talk to him. I will post some photos today. I didn't mean to be so negative about the owner I think I was just so surprised. All week I had been imagining how I would feel if he was my baby and disappeared...not knowing if he was alive or injured...I couldn't wait to find the owner and spent hours on-line trying to find him. I would happily have driven him out to Long Island too, but the owner didn't even ask. And why band them if you don't bother to write down who you gave away and to whom? Anyways, I knew I would find a lot of support here and am certain we will get him somewhere safe. Photos to follow. thanks for the kind words. Amy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If I lived nearby I'd take him myself. Helmets are adorable and I'm sure you won't have trouble finding a home for him. I'm sorry the owner was callous; unfortunately that's how some of them are. But not all breeders are like that, by any means. I've sold or given away lots of pigeons, but if someone traced a band back to me I'd take the bird back, no doubt about it, and I think most of the guys in my club would do the same. Some of them have even taken in rescued domestic pigeons I've come across.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

I have pictures I'd like to post, but I can't seem to do so... I've tried clicking on both the paperclip icon and on the "Manage Attachments" button.

Any ideas? Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You have to resize them first. I use the photo editor that came with Windows and I can choose "small web-page" from the photo editing menu. If you can't find it, e-mail me the photos and I'll post them for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Amy.........there's a young man that is a regular here.....SteelersArmy" and he says he would adopt this bird. He has a nice loft to keep it in. I correspond with him quite a bit through PM and I know he would give it a good home. Might want to check it out...


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

Here is a picture... I don't know how well the reduced size will work.

Also, Lovebirds, I tried PMing SteelersArmy but it didn't work. Please let me know what to do.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

Okay, I got it now: Steelers Army

PM sent. Thanks again,
Amy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow what a pretty pigeon hope he gets steelers home.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Found a Home!*

Steeler's Army has agreed to take him, so I am thrilled!! Now I just have to catch him!! He was right outside my window today for hours so I think I'll be able to catch him. He is so cute, isn't he?? He has such a cute personality too.
I think he'll be much better off in a coop than living among the ferals in the city. I hope he hasn't gotten too attached to any of the ferals...I wouldn't want to break up a couple, but wouldn't be sure how to determine if he/she had found a mate. He doesn't hang out with any particular one more than the others. Sure he'll make some new friends with Steeler's Army. Love this website and community! Amy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great news he found a great home.
Thank you for all you're doing for him.
Good luck in catching him.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, Amy! Steelers Army, thank you so much for giving this bird the good home s/he deserves!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news. Best of luck catching him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Amy.......were you able to catch the bird yet? Has Steelers Army gotten it yet? Just wondering................


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Not caught yet! but trying!*

Little Helmet is very tricky at running out of the box before I close door, so tied string to door and think it will work. Today, unfortunately he showed up a little later than usual (causing me great worry) and I only had a few minutes until I had to go to a doctor's appnt! Wanted to reschedule but they require 24 hrs notice! Just a check up but took forever and when I finally got home the helmet and the others had left for the day. Tomorrow I am devoting the whole day to catching him and my husband has agreed to help! Thanks for all the support! amy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I can catch pigeons very easy but I geuss you have to have a quick hand and a still poss like me. 

Well why dont you try getting the pigeons to go in your house leave the door open and then soon as they go in close it [Tried it and it works for me].

Also try more tempting food like cooked rice and peas.Will this pigeon come near you at all will it take food out of your hand?If so catching it with your hands should be easy but make shur ya dont look them in the eye just look at the food in your hand....slowly...lift your hand up then wait.....SNAP!!! ya got him lol.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Naughty pidgey!*

Hi all,
I devoted all day to catching my little friend but sadly to no avail. He usually shows up at 1:00, so I had my cat carrier out on my window ledge (which is very wide and box is secured by fire escape...plus balcony is just below) with fishing tackle tied to the door...with other end of string inside the window in my hand. I waited and worried all day! His whole flock was there and must have seen at least 20 different pigeons in the box....but he was no where in site. I live on a busy corner with lots of windows so I just kept looking for him, even with binoculars. At 5:05he showed up very cheerfully as if he hadn't done anything naughty at all! And he wasnt' even hungry at all! He was happy to see me and then took a nap! Then he flew off with others at about 5:30. He never even went near the box! And the rest of the flock ate like pigs today since I kept putting out seed to try and attract him...and because I was sitting in window and they all gathered there and stared me down until they got another snack! My husband pointed out that "it's very easy to catch a pigeon....just not necessarily a particular pigeon." Well that seems true. Will try all day tomorrow or until I get him! He is very cute and I was so relieved that he was ok. Steelers Army and I are staying in touch and he is wonderful...and patient! Amy


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*bad bad bad pij*

 Playing hard to get from you eh!  I can wait, just be careful and dont get any accident since you might be in high ledge or something, give them feed soon as you see that particular bird, you give everybody some feed they all eat the food and once s/he gets there or show up he might think theres no more food to eat, if you have some grain of rice that shud do it besides you only wanna catch one...Well anytime you can email, call, PM me when ever you get a hold of the bird..

Oliver


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Maybe he headed for home??*

Hi all,

am sad to say that I haven't seen my little helmet friend in a few days...not since Sat., so 4 days with no sighting. I really miss him and of course am worried about him. I don't know if he may have headed home or if he got lost again or perhaps met up with a different group. I live one block from Central Park and this time of year there is plenty of food. In the mean time I have a few too many showing up on my balcony which is on 2nd floor facing the street, so it is very noticeable and I worry someone will complain or my landlord might catch on. Anyone have any ideas? I feel really bad that I wasn't able to catch him. I hope he is ok....wonder why he stopped coming? amy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sorry you haven't seen your little friend. It's possible he took up with another group. It's also possible another pigeon-savvy person managed to nab him. Or even that he made his way home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I pray the little cutie pie made it home. I KNOW how adorable they are.

I have to corner my Helmet, Jasper or grab him while he is engaged in fighting for territory (when he doesn't notice me) when trying to catch him for a check-up. He is like a little butterfly, so quick and agile.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Found injured young bird!*

Hi All!
Well my little helmet friend hasn't been back but I haven't given up on him. I have been waiting for him so have a cat carrier ready to go which was a big help today....I was leaving my building through the basement door (which I do about once a year) and as I opened the steel door a pigeon was leaning against it and had to quickly run out of the way. Poor little guy seems to have a broken wing! I caught him and gave him food and water. He is in cat carrier with door secured shut and is on the balcony in a safe spot right next to my window. The other pigeons eat there so they are napping & resting around him but he seems to be sleeping. I am so glad I met Steeler's Army because of the helmet....it must have been meant to be. I spoke to him and he is coming for the bird tonite at some point, which is wonderful. I am wondering what I should do for the bird if anything until he comes. The bird is not a baby but does seem young. His wing doesn't lay properly...it sort of hangs down. He was able to move it up in the air when I was trying to catch him but pretty sure he can't fly. He drank and ate a lot but am worried about his really watery poop. It is very liquid and is yellow and green. I have him sitting outside since it is so hot today. Inside my apt is much colder due to ac and I have 3 curious cats! He seems content but just worried about him. He really needs a bath...poor little guy has pooped all over his hurt wing. Any suggestions until Steelers Army comes tonite? thanks a lot, amy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just make sure he's not in direct sun and has some shade available to him. It's good he's eating and drinking. Steeler's Army will know what to do. Thank you for helping him--it sounds like you were meant to go through that door today.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

I do think it was meant to be! I just changed his water and added a pinch of sugar and salt, in case he is dehydrated. I added newspaper to the bottom so he didn't have to stand in poop. He is eating again and I forgot to mention before that he is very alert. It was so cute, I propped the basement door open while I ran up to my apt. to get carrier and I when I came back down he had come in basement...walked down a long hallway and was right in front of the elevator when I got back down there. My balcony is all shade from about noon until evening (only get morning sun) so he should be ok! He's so cute! thanks a bunch, amy


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Amy, just curious. Do you live anywhere near Mott Street?


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*I live at 96th & Madison*

Hey-

Sorry, no, I actually am all the way uptown!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Your Welcome Terry*

Even though our friendly bird is nowhere to be found for now but hopefully Amy will see him/her again and catch it, Im always available just so you guys know, got some things to take care of and I always give time picking up some bird/s who may need a place temp. or perm., I get that done as soon as possible...thanks again..

Oliver


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*Steelers Army took baby in!*

Forgot to update everyone yesterday. Steelers Army was so nice and helpful and drove into manhattan and picked up my baby with a broken/injured wing yesterday. I was so relieved that he will get the help he needs! I have no idea how to set a wing?! plus with the cats...Oliver said he thinks he will fly again and that he was a baby! and underweight...so he is certainly in good hands now! Oliver will have to post updates on his progress here too! Cheers for Oliver/Steelers Army!!! amy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Oliver and Amy! Very well done, you two! Ok, Oliver .. it's your turn .. please let us know how the bird is doing and pictures would be great if you can.

Terry


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*I'll take a pic soon*

I just washed her again since shes been leaning down on that part but I will take a pic soon as possible I can get the cam... Keep you guys posted here...

Ok its 8:52pm now and I fed the the bird with chicken pellets mixed in water, got to use the bastir, I dont have any syringe to use so thats the best thing I can come up with and sure it works, couple of pumps in the mouth and she is full, she is now adjusting from her environment and of course the new place she is alone in a plastic training basket with bowl of water, Well I'd tell you I will try my best to make her stronger so she can able to fly again, as far as vet I did called some but I was referred upstate NY about an hours from me, didnt get a chance to ask how much its going to cost me for examine or if any surgery need to be done but one word I got is it will cost me a lot for a broken wing. So like i said I will try my best to get her wings flapping again...


Oliver


----------

